

Show HN: Save notes + bookmarks while browsing - zerostar07
http://noteplz.com

======
webwanderings
I have yet to find a similar service which would let me do the same but save
my data on my own computer instead of their servers.....and at the same time,
the data is compatible with multiple browsers.

The standard bookmark managers of both Firefox and Chrome are so outdated and
they don't play nicely together.

------
zerop
Cool Idea. I was really looking for something similar. Adding some notes with
bookmark is much needed. No need to open lot of similar bookmarks while
looking for something. Good job Guys.

------
taliesinb
Looks cool. If I use this for an extended period of time and create a lot of
notes, can I get programmatic access to my own data somehow?

------
davidjhamp
seems like everyone writes one of these(mine is notefeeder.heroku.com). I hope
one of them gets popular so that others will stop repeating this cycle.

Looks good though.

~~~
zerostar07
I like the simplicity of your app. You should add twitter/facebook login.

------
MatthewPhillips
Thank you for implementing BrowserID.

